# 2.11.605.19 another Sense rom dialer fail



## dumas777 (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks like the 2.11.605.19 factory rom still has the dreaded dialer bug where after calling or receiving a call causes the dialer cpu usage to creep up to massive levels. If HTC is fixing bugs why don't they fix one of the biggest outstanding one they have in sense (occurs on many different models). Back to AOSP roms for me which though won't play the NFL app at least doesn't have this bug.

http://code.google.c...detail?id=17383


----------



## dumas777 (Jan 9, 2012)

And as noted in the bug report this is actually two separate bugs and at least for me it seems to only be the reporting issue not the actually using a wake lock bug. Still its a damn annoying bug always seeing the dialer as reported as using most of the power on the phone. Very bush league of HTC and probably just another symptom that helps explains their loss of market share lately.


----------

